# ZFS resilvering restarting



## xordis (Nov 21, 2011)

I have recently had yet another 2TB disc die in my system. Previously the replace/resilver has gone ok.
It would do the resilver and identify the corrupt files (last couple copied when the disk was dying) and I would delete those and the resilver would complete ok.

This time I have done my replace and it identified a few files which I deleted, but it has also identified something by the dnode id (I think thats what it is).
I am wondering if it is possible to identify this and just remove it, or am I stuck having to destroy that filesystem to clear the error?

I am in the process of copying the data onto another zfs partition (same zpool), so I can destroy the partition in question and hopefully get around the error, but copying 12TB of data takes a lot of time, and the da5 device is also on it's way out so I want to get this sorted before da5 fails.

System is FreeBSD 9.0-RC1


```
[root@nas /export/media/TV]# zpool status -v media
 pool: media
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices is currently being resilvered.  The pool will
       continue to function, possibly in a degraded state.
action: Wait for the resilver to complete.
 scan: resilver in progress since Tue Nov 22 04:02:44 2011
   2.40T scanned out of 11.5T at 210M/s, 12h41m to go
   307G resilvered, 20.76% done
config:

       NAME                        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
       media                       DEGRADED     0     0 1.10K
         raidz1-0                  DEGRADED     0     0 2.24K
           da1                     ONLINE       0     0     0
           da0                     ONLINE       0     0     0
           da2                     ONLINE       0     0     0
           da3                     ONLINE       0     0     0
           replacing-4             DEGRADED     0     0     0
             10201465306167204872  FAULTED      0     0     0  was /dev/da4
             da7                   ONLINE       0     0     0  (resilvering)
           da6                     ONLINE       0     0     0
           da5                     ONLINE       1     0     0  (resilvering)
           da4                     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:

       media/files:<0x3128>
```


----------

